# قوة اللغة والتعرف على لغة السماء - سر عدم فهم كلمة الله وإقامة لغة حوار



## aymonded (24 يناير 2012)

لا يستطع إنسان أن يفهم مخارج كلمات وألفاظ لغة غريبة عنه، بل دائماً ما يفهم اللغة التي ينطق بها وتعلمها منذ الصغر أو درسها ومارس النطق بها لأنها لغته الخاصة والتي يتحدث بها داخل المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، فلا يستطيع الإنسان أن يفهم لغة من هو غريب عنه، وبالتالي لا يقدر أن يتفاهم معه أو يفهم قصده: [ فأن كنت لا أعرف (أجهل) قوة اللغة (إذا جهلت معنى الألفاظ – لا أعرف معنى اللغة) [ I don't know the meaning of the language ] أكون عند المتكلم أعجمياً (أجنبي – غريب لا أعرف) والمتكلم أعجمياً عندي (لا يستطيع أن يفهمني) ] (1كورنثوس 14: 11)

*فالتواصل مع الآخر وإنشاء علاقة مودة وصداقة لا يتم إلا بمعرفة وإتقان اللغة التي يتكلم بها*، الأمر الذي بدونه يكون الإنسان غريباً عن الآخر، لا يستطع أن يتفاهم معه أو يُقيم حوار، وهكذا بالنسبة لعلاقتنا بالله القدوس الحي، فلكي يكون لنا القدرة على إنشاء علاقة حية مع الله لابد لنا أن نفهم ونستوعب اللغة التي يكلمنا بها !!!
فلو نلاحظ أن أحياناً كثيرة لا يستطيع البعض أن يفهم كلمة الله ويستوعب أسرارها ويستشعر قوتها في حياته الشخصية على المستوى العملي كخبرة وحياة، فقد يفحصها ويفهمها على المستوى العقلي وترتيب الكلام والمعاني القاموسية في أساسيات اللغة، ولكنه لا يستطع أن يدخل *لسرها* المجيد وتُحفر في قلبه بأزميل الله الخاص ليتشكل حسب صورة الله فيحيا بها، وبها يتعلم أصول الكلام مع الله ليُقيم حوار خاص بإيمان حي رائي الله ناطق بالمحبة في سر التقوى !!!
فحينما يأتي أحد لكلمة الله بهذه الحال المنعدم من انفتاح الذهن على النور الإلهي وعدم الإحساس بقوة فاعليتها في حياته إذ تعمل فيه وتشكله على صورة خالقه في القداسة والحق، تكون النتيجة الطبيعية [ فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما ] (لوقا 2: 50)يا أحبائي أن كلمة الله لها طبعها الخاص، فطبعها سماوي وليس أرضي، وليس أيضاً فكري بشري قابل للفحص العقلي وفلسفة الإنسان، لأن اللغة الأرضية ميتة ليس فيها حياة لأنها وليدة العقل وليست هي الشخص أي ليست شخصية فيها حياة، *أما اللغة السماوية تنبض بحياة الله، لأن كلمة الله كلمة حياة، لأن الكلمة هو الله، والله ليس كلمة منطوقة مثل كلمة البشر كما يظن البعض، وليس هو العقل أو الفكر، بل هو شخص الله القدوس الحي*، *فحينما يتكلم الله: "ينطق بشخصه"*، لأن كلمة الله هي شخص الكلمة المتجسد، الذي *حينما يفتح فاه ليُعلم يسكب حياته بتعليمه في قلب من يصغي ويسمع ليعمل ويُطيع* سلطان كلمة الحياة الخارجة منه !!!​فكلمة الله حينما تخرج من الله تُحْفَر في القلب بالروح الناري وتشع حياة وتعمل وتنجح فتُثمر لحساب مجد الله وتُغير الإنسان وتشع فيه نور وتملئه من حياة الله [ *هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي لا ترجع إليَّ فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به و تنجح فيما أرسلتها له *] (إشعياء 55: 11) 


*طبيعة كلمة الله:*
أولاً يا إخوتي لا ينبغي أن يظن أحد أن كلمة الله يُنطق بها للعلم والمعرفة، وتُعطى فكراً لفكر، أو أن تُفحص على المستوى القاموسي والدراسي والمقارنات كما نفعل في باقي العلوم والدراسات، فأننا نُريد اليوم أن نتعرف على طبيعة كلمة الله وقوتها كما عاشها الرسل وسلموها لنا كما هي في عمق جوهرها الإلهي، فلنركز في هذه الآيات التي ينبغي أن نستوعبها على مستوى القلب وسماع صوت الله الحي وليس على مستوى البحث والفحص العقلي المنطقي، لأن كل ما هو خاضع للعقل البشري وفلسفته ومنطقه ينبع من الفساد، لأن الإنسان الذي اختبر السقوط قد فسد ولا يستطيع إطلاقاً من نفسه أن يرتقي لمستوى كلمة الله أن لم ينال الاستنارة الإلهية:+ في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان *الكلمة الله* (يوحنا 1: 1)
+ الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو *روح وحياة* (يوحنا 6: 63)
+ أن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل *بالقوة* أيضاً و*بالروح القدس* و*بيقين شديد* (1تسالونيكي 1: 5)
+ وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل *ببرهان الروح و القوة* (1كورنثوس 2: 4)​كلمة الله طبيعتها أزلية، فهي *شخص* المسيح الرب متكلماً عبر الدهور [ *أنا هوَّ* ]: [ الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، *كلمنا* في هذه الأيام الأخيرة *في ابنه* ] (عبرانيين 1: 1و 2)، فقد كلمنا الله في المسيح [ بكل حكمة وفطنة، إذ عرفنا بسرّ مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملء الأزمنة، ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض ] (أفسس 1: 8 – 10)

كلمة الله تحمل *حضرة إلهية* ويستحيل فصلها عن الله، لأن كلمة الله لا تنفصل عنه قط لأنها تُعبِّر عن شخصه وتشع حياته وتعلن سر مشيئته، فهي كلما استُعلنت للإنسان فذلك يُعتبر نزول شخصي لله محب البشر، وهو نزول مصحوب بعلامات ملموسة في داخل القلب *بحركة توبة عميقة وإحساس بمجد الله الخاص مع شعور ناري بقوة الله*: [ *لأن إلهنا نار آكلة* ] (عبرانيين  12:  29) *استعلان* كلمة الله للإنسان هو في الواقع *معجزة عظيمة جداً*، وهو تنازل مدهش لله الأزلي الأبدي للإنسان المحدود الزمني، وهذا بالطبع إذا كنا نستطيع أن نكتشف طبيعة الكلمة وقوتها ونستشعرها *كحضرة الله في ملء قوته* !!!​فكلمة الله المرسلة للإنسان *لها سلطان*، ولنا أن نعود للآية التي بدءنا بها الموضوع والتي قال فيها الرسول [ فإن كنت لا أعرف قوة اللغة ]، فكلمة قوة مترجمة عن اليونانية δύναμις والتي دخلت للعربية بمعنى (ديناميت)، وتدل بشكل عام على القوة والقدرة أو الشدة والسلطان، ولكنها تدل بوجه خاص – في العبرية – على القوة الحربية والجيش، ونجد أن بولس الرسول قال عن كلمة الله [ وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله ] (أفسس 6: 17)، وعملها في الإنسان الذي يؤمن بها: [ لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته ] (عبرانيين 4: 12) وهي بذلك على هذا المستوى الفائق تُنقي القلب [ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي *كلمتكم به* ] (يوحنا 15: 3)، بهدف [ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم *يُعاينون الله* ] (متى 5: 8)، بمعنى أن كلمة الله تنقي القلب لنستطيع معاينة مجد الله الحي ورؤية نوره العظيم [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6).


*سر عدم فهم كلمة الله وإقامة لغة حوار صحيحة مع الله:*
مبدئياً لابد أن نعرف أن عدم قدرتنا على إنشاء علاقة صحيحة وإقامة حوار مع الله هو عدم قدرتنا على استيعاب وفهم طبيعة اللغة الإلهية، أي أننا لا نُقيم علاقة مع الله على مستوى النطق بلغته الخاصة أي النطق بكلمة الله، وسر عدم فهمنا طبيعة اللغة السماوية أي الكلمة قد وضحه الرب بنفسه قائلاً: [ لماذا *لا تفهمون* كلامي، لأنكم لا تقدرون أن *تسعوا* قولي ] (يوحنا 8: 43) 
إذن المشكلة في *عدم سماع أقوال الله* لذلك لا يقدر الإنسان أن يحيا بحياة الله فيضعف إيمانه ويخاف الدينونة وتصيبه الكآبة حينما يرى أو يسمع عن موت أحد الأحباء وقد يصل للإحباط الشديد، والبعض يجدف على الله بل وقد يصل للإلحاد وعدم وجود إله على وجه الإطلاق، أو ربما ييأس لدرجة الانتحار، مع أن لو سمع قول الرب سيفهم كلامه ويدخل فوراً في سرّ الحياة الأبدية على المستوى العملي [ *من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن* بالذي أرسلني فله *حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة* ] (يوحنا 5: 24)، [ *الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح و حياة* ] (يوحنا  6:  63)طبعاً سماع كلمة الله في الآية *لا يُقصد به سماع الأذن الخارجية أو مجرد قراءة عادية لحفظ الكلمة ودراستها* وفحصها التاريخي والموسوعي ولو حتى كان بإتقان وبراعة تامة، بل يقصد بهذه اللفظة (*يسمع*) في الآية ليس المعنى العادي الذي يُقال في حديث عادي لمجرد الاستماع، بل تشير هذه اللفظة أولاً إلى حاسة الإدراك من خلال الأذن البشرية لسماع خبر، والخبر ليس بخبر عادي، بل خبر هام جداً يحتاج لانتباه شديد ومن نوع خاص. ولكن فوراً وبمجرد الحصول على هذا الخبر العظيم في القلب يحدث فهم، وهذا الفهم يتطلب الإنصات والإصغاء والتمعن في الخبر الذي ينتظر الإيمان والتصديق العميق بثقة في المتكلم لأنه ليس بإنسان حتى يُشكك في كلامه: [ فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال إبراهيم إبراهيم *فقال هَاَّنَذَا* ] (تكوين 22: 11)
وعادة السمع يتطلب معرفة وفهم للغة المنطوق بها الخبر، حتى يستوعب الإنسان الخبر ويفهمه ويقبله [ هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض. فبددهم الرب من هُناك على وجه كل الأرض ] (تكوين 11: 7و8)، فلا يقدر أن يقبل إنسان خبر بلغة لا يفهمها أو يتعرف عليها، ومن هنا حملت اللفظة اليوناني (يسمع)، بل والمعنى العبري أيضاً معنى *الفهم والإدراك للطاعة*...​*وللسمع مغزى أكبر بكثير جداً في الإعلان الكتابي عما له في أي مكان آخر أو في الفكر العلمي أو الأدبي*، لأن *الله يتقابل مع الإنسان في لقاء حي وشخصي من خلال كلمته، والذي يحدث فيها رؤية على مستوى الإيمان الحي، الذي يجعل الإنسان فور سماعه لكلمة الله يقدم الطاعة*: [ اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بيت يعقوب وكل عشائر بيت إسرائيل ] (إرميا 2: 4) [ *بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعيَ **أطاع** أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثا فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي* ] (عبرانيين  11:  8)
[ *فاسمع يا إسرائيل واحترز **لتعمل*لكي يكون لك خير وتكثر جداً كما كلمك الرب إله آبائك ... ] (تثنية 6: 3)

وهذه هي طبيعة السماع الذي بالإيمان: [ الحق الحق أقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون ] (يوحنا 5: 25)، وهذا هو الذي حدث حينما سمع لعازر صوت ابن الله الحي وهو ميت ومكث في قبره 3 أيام وقد أنتن، فقام فوراً حينما نداه الرب يسوع [ لعازر هلم خارجاً ] (يوحنا 11: 43)، وهذه طبيعة كلمة الله تُقيم النفس وتُقدس الإنسان...

فيا إخوتي أرجوكم لا أنا بل دعوة الله ونداءه، أن تطرحوا عنكم فلسفة الفكر الإنساني المُقنع، ولا تدخلوا كلمة الله لأجل مقارنة أديان، ولا من أجل الفحص المنطقي العقلي، ولا لأجل الدفاع عنها أو عن الحق الكتابي، ولا تنطقوا بها لأجل الرد على شبهات وهمية لتدافعوا عنها، بل من أجل حياتكم الشخصية *أولاً*، لأجل أن تسري فيكم حياة الله نفسها، من أجل أن تحملوا قوتها فيكم، وبهذه القوة تكرزون وتتكلمون، وليس بسواها مهما ما كانت لديكم القدرة على الفهم والإدراك العقلي وقدرة إقناع الآخرين، لأن كلمة الله لا تقبل الفحص على المستوى الإنساني بل على المستوى الإلهي باستنارة الذهن بإشراق النور الإلهي...
 
إذن يا أحبائي لابد من أن نتعرف على كلمة الله لا بصفتنا أننا مثل باقي الناس، بل بصفة أننا أولاد الله في المسيح مختومين بختم الروح، لذلك نصلي للروح القدس الرب المُحيي أن يمس قلوبنا ويفتحها باسم الرب يسوع *لنتقبل سر الكلمة فينا فتُغرس في قلبنا فتسري حياة الله في داخلنا*، وتُحفر في قلوبنا بنار الله فننطق بها وتصبح لغتنا الخاصة التي بها نتحاور مع الله، لأن الله لا يسمع إلا لغة السماء، لغة الأولاد الذي يأن فيهم الروح ويذكرهم بكلام الرب لينطقوا به ويصلوا به ويكون حياتهم [ *وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء وُيذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم* ] (يوحنا  14:  26)وإذ كان لي الكثير لأكتبه، ولكن لأنه مكتوب أعطِ الحكيم فرصة فيزداد، لذلك أترك لكم الفرصة لتفحصوا الكلمات بالروح ويتحسس كل واحد موضعه فيها، تاركاً المجال لروح الله أن يعمل ليوصل سرّ الكلمة بفهم لكل قلب يطلب الله بإخلاص وإيمان ومحبة، ولتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح الرب بغنى حسب مسرة مشيئته، النعمة معكم آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يونيو 2014)

*ان كنا لا نستطيع معرفة اللغه الالهيه 
ده لاننا نحيا حياه مفيهاش ربنا 
نسلك فى طريق بعيده كل البعد عن طريق ربنا 
مش قادرين نميز ولا نسمع صوته 
ربنا يعطينا ان نكون قريبين منه لنعرف مقاصده الالهيه بسرعه 
موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويفرح قلبك بنعمته 
*


----------



## Comment (29 يونيو 2014)

*"حـيـنـئـذٍ لا أُخــزى إذا ما تـطـلعـت على جـمـيـع وصـايـاك" ( مز 119 : 6 )*



aymonded قال:


> *استعلان* كلمة الله للإنسان هو في الواقع *معجزة عظيمة جداً*، وهو تنازل مدهش لله الأزلي الأبدي للإنسان المحدود الزمني، وهذا بالطبع إذا كنا نستطيع أن نكتشف طبيعة الكلمة وقوتها ونستشعرها *كحضرة الله في ملء قوته* !!!​[ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم *يُعاينون الله* ] (متى 5: 8)، بمعنى أن كلمة الله تنقي القلب لنستطيع معاينة مجد الله الحي ورؤية نوره العظيم [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6).
> 
> 
> *سر عدم فهم كلمة الله وإقامة لغة حوار صحيحة مع الله:*
> ...













* 
"حـيـنـئـذٍ لا أُخــزى إذا مـا تـطـلعـت على جـمـيــع وصــايــاك"*
( مز 119 : 6 )
​


----------



## aymonded (29 يونيو 2014)

وهبنا الله قوة كلمته الحية والفعالة
لتكون غرسه المقدس فينا، فتُثمر حسب قصده آمين
​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (30 يونيو 2014)

لا تعلم يا اخي العزيز كم تشعل موضوعاتك روحي الايمانيه .. ستظل روحي تأن بالصلاة لربي يسوع المسيح اعلم اني لن ادرك اللغه الالهيه يوما ولكن اعلم انه دوما يدرك ما قلبي .. انا ابنه وخادمه وكل ما املك من عطاياه .. فكلمة الله لم و لن تقال ابدا خارج صلواتي وترانيمي .. يكفيني ويكفيككم قدسية الكلمة ..

 دوم متابعك ربنا يبارك خدمتك في ما تقدمه وما استفيد به منكم ..


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

اصبحت قبطيا قال:


> لا تعلم يا اخي العزيز كم تشعل موضوعاتك روحي الايمانيه .. ستظل روحي تأن بالصلاة لربي يسوع المسيح اعلم اني لن ادرك اللغه الالهيه يوما ولكن اعلم انه دوما يدرك ما قلبي .. انا ابنه وخادمه وكل ما املك من عطاياه .. فكلمة الله لم و لن تقال ابدا خارج صلواتي وترانيمي .. يكفيني ويكفيككم قدسية الكلمة ..
> 
> دوم متابعك ربنا يبارك خدمتك في ما تقدمه وما استفيد به منكم ..



طالما ربنا يسوع في قلبك وانت تحبه فلغة السماء ليست بعيدة عنك، لأن اللغة التي يقبلها الله هي المحبة، فلتسكن فيك كلمة المسيح الرب بغنى وتفرح وتُسرّ جداً وتبتهج بعمله المجيد في قلبك حسب مسرة مشيئته آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (30 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك وصليلي كتير
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 يونيو 2014)

لغة الله اللامحدودة ومنطق الله اللامحدود لا يمكن استيعابها او فهمها بعقلنا البشري المحدود ولكن نحن لم نرى الرب يسوع ولكننا نراه بعيون ايماننا ونحس ونحن في محضره الالهي لمقدس بارواحنا ولان الله روح فان ارواحنا هي التي تذوب وتنصهر في محضر خالقها وخالقنا عندما نصلي له وروحه القدوس هي التي تنير اذهاننا لمحدودة لفهم وادراك كلمته المقدسة فيجب اطلاق العنان لارواحنا لتسجد ولتسبح خالقها وخالقنا في محضره القدوس وهو سيعلن عن ذاته لنا والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2014)

_اشكر  استاذ ايمن لخدمتك  المتميزة واسلوبك الرائع
تأمل روحي رائع وشيق
الرب يبارك حياتك وكلماتك لمجد اسمه القدوس_


----------



## aymonded (30 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يشع فينا نوره ويهبنا قوة المحبة التي بها وحدها ندخل لمحضره
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يخليك وصليلي كتير
​


----------



## Maran+atha (25 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اخى الحبيب والمميز aymonded 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2016)

*فرح الله الحلو يملأ قلبك بهجة 
صليلي كتير، النعمة معك
*​*
*


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2016)

هبنا يا سيد ان نفهم كلمتك..


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2016)

My Rock قال:


> هبنا يا سيد ان نفهم كلمتك..



*آمين فآمين*​


----------

